# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Uudet bussit, syksy 2019

## Gulf

Tammelundin liikenne on tilannut 2kpl VDL Citea SLE-129 Electric sähköautoa syksyksi 2019

http://vdlbus.fi/2018/12/04/ensimmai...ilaus-suomeen/

----------


## Makke93

Onko nuo SLE-electricit tulossa takaovettomina kuten kuvassa? Eikös SLE:t ole olleet yleensä A2-kalustoa?

Harmi että HSL jatkaa virroittimen asennusta bussiin, vaikka sen asetaminen laturiin on todettu vähemmän vika-alttiikksi. Toisaalta kun nuo kulkee rautatientorille, niin ei sinne ruveta asentamaan uutta lataustolppaa erikseen näille, mutta toivon mukaan Leppävaaran sähköbusseissa siirrytään laturivirroittimeen kuten Turussa on. Muutenkin tosin voisi ruveta vähitellen muuntamaan olemasssa olevaa infraa niille sopivaksi, kun sitä on vielä verrattain vähän, ettei tule tilannetta että joudutaan jäämään huonommin toimivaan ratkaisuun.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Aiheeseen liittyy myös Pohjolan Liikenteen tämä uutinen. PL:n uutisessa ei vielä kerrota, minkä merkkisiä sähkölinja-autoja heille on tulossa.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005992491.html

Pohjolan Liikenne tilaa kiinalaiselta Yutongilta sähköbusseja Leppävaaran ja Keravan liityntäliikenteeseen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005992491.html
> 
> Pohjolan Liikenne tilaa kiinalaiselta Yutongilta sähköbusseja Leppävaaran ja Keravan liityntäliikenteeseen.


Tästä on myös kirjoitus Pohjolan Liikenteen verkkosivuilla: *Pohjolan Liikenteen sähköbussiuutinen*. Yutongeja tulee siis kolmisenkymmentä ja ilmeisesti jossain vaiheessa lisäksi pienehkö määrä jonkin muun merkkisiä sähköbusseja. Tanskan Roskildeen Yutongeja on muuten tilattu 20 kappaletta, niillä aiotaan hoitaa paikkakunnan liikennettä kuluvan vuoden huhtikuusta alkaen. *Bussmagasinetin uutinen*.

----------


## Makke93

> https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005992491.html
> 
> Pohjolan Liikenne tilaa kiinalaiselta Yutongilta sähköbusseja Leppävaaran ja Keravan liityntäliikenteeseen.


Onko tietoa tuleeko nämä kaksi vai kolmiovisena? Ainakin valmistajan sivujen mukaan kolmiovisessa on vain 30 paikkaa http://yutongeurobus.se/products/e12-222/ ja kaksiovisessakaan ei ole kuin kolme lisää http://yutongeurobus.se/products/model-e12-2/.

HS:an artikkelissa on muuten myös vastattu kysymykseen varikkojärjestelyistä, eli Espoon autoja ajetaan Ilmalasta ja Keravalle on tulossa uusi varikko.

----------


## Zetor

> Yutongeja tulee siis kolmisenkymmentä ja ilmeisesti jossain vaiheessa lisäksi pienehkö määrä jonkin muun merkkisiä sähköbusseja.


Hesarin artikkelin mukaan VDL toimittaa nuo viisi autoa. 
LinkedInistä löytyy tieto, että kyseiset autot ovat malliltaan Citea SLE-129 Electric.

----------


## kuukanko

> Hesarin artikkelin mukaan VDL toimittaa nuo viisi autoa. 
> LinkedInistä löytyy tieto, että kyseiset autot ovat malliltaan Citea SLE-129 Electric.


Ja saman LinkedIn-julkaisun mukaan PL:lle tulee HSL-liikenteeseen ensi elokuuksi myös 10 uutta VDL Citea LLE-127:ää.

PL:n uudet telit Keravan kohteeseen tulevat sitten varmaankin joltakin muulta valmistajalta, koska niistä VDL ei kerro.

----------


## julkistensuurkuluttaja

Olenko ainut kenestä tuo Yutong muistuttaa MAN:in ja Scanian yhdistelmää?  Kaasu-Mannin muoto ja Scania Citywiden valot.

----------


## Karosa

> Olenko ainut kenestä tuo Yutong muistuttaa MAN:in ja Scanian yhdistelmää?  Kaasu-Mannin muoto ja Scania Citywiden valot.


Olen samaa mieltä kanssasi, keulassa on hyvin paljon mannin keulaa muistuttavia piirteitä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olenko ainut kenestä tuo Yutong muistuttaa MAN:in ja Scanian yhdistelmää?  Kaasu-Mannin muoto ja Scania Citywiden valot.


Samoja ajatuksia muotoilu toi minullekin. Mutta on tuossa (ihan luonnollisesti) jonkin verran samaa tyyliä kuin joissakin muissa Kiinan busseissa, ensimmäisinä ehkä tulevat mieleen *Golden Dragon*, ja sitten *Ebusco 2*. Ebusco sinänsä on eurooppalaista suunnittelua, mutta sen merkkiset bussit on kuitenkin tehty Kiinassa. Esimerkkikuvien bussit ovat tietenkin nyt jo jonkin ikäisiä ja siksikin hieman vanhahtavan näköisiä verrattuna vaikkapa uusimpiin Scanioihin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> PL:n uudet telit Keravan kohteeseen tulevat sitten varmaankin joltakin muulta valmistajalta, koska niistä VDL ei kerro.


Olisiko Volvoa, ainakin edellisiä tilauksia ajatellen.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Olisiko Volvoa, ainakin edellisiä tilauksia ajatellen.


Laitanpa villin veikkauksen: Entä jos tulee Solariksia (Solariseja?)  :Very Happy:

----------


## julkistensuurkuluttaja

> Laitanpa villin veikkauksen: Entä jos tulee Solariksia (Solariseja?)


Mikäs Solaris muuten tämä? Kampissa 6.11.2018

----------


## bernemi

> Mikäs Solaris muuten tämä? Kampissa 6.11.2018


Varia-ammattiopiston Solaris, jota käytetään linja-autonkuljettajaopiskelijoiden ajo-opetuksessa.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Varia-ammattiopiston Solaris, jota käytetään linja-autonkuljettajaopiskelijoiden ajo-opetuksessa.


Onkos wiima k202 ja lahti 402 6x2 vielä varialla ajossa?

----------


## julkistensuurkuluttaja

> Varia-ammattiopiston Solaris, jota käytetään linja-autonkuljettajaopiskelijoiden ajo-opetuksessa.


Ahaa okei, kiitos! Onko toi hybridi?

----------


## Ivecomies

Mitäköhän busseja Nobina on tilannut elokuuksi? toivottavasti ainakin osa ovat Volvoja, kun heille ei oo tullut Volvoa nyt kolmeen vuoteen. Tuleekohan Nobinan uusiin Volvoihin jatkossa aina sähköliukuovet?  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:16 ----------




> Olisiko Volvoa, ainakin edellisiä tilauksia ajatellen.


Montako uutta teliä PL:lle tulee?

----------


## Gulf

> Mitäköhän busseja Nobina on tilannut elokuuksi? toivottavasti ainakin osa ovat Volvoja, kun heille ei oo tullut Volvoa nyt kolmeen vuoteen. Tuleekohan Nobinan uusiin Volvoihin myös jatkossa aina sähköliukuovet? 
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:16 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Montako uutta teliä PL:lle tulee?


Sähköliukuovet tulee joka tapauksessa kaluston merkistä riippumatta.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Sähköliukuovet tulee joka tapauksessa kaluston merkistä riippumatta.


Okei. Aattelin vaan kun Nobinan 15-mallisiin Volvoihin tuli vielä paineilmaovet, kun taas muiden yhtiöiden vastaaviin Volvoihin tuli jo sähköliukuovet.

----------


## Pera

> Mitäköhän busseja Nobina on tilannut elokuuksi?


10kpl A2 ja 44kpl C tyypin bussia. Kuulemma Scanialta ja VDL:ltä on tilattu.

----------


## Akizz

> 10kpl A2 ja 44kpl C tyypin bussia. Kuulemma Scanialta ja VDL:ltä on tilattu.


Tuleekohan Scaniat samalla sisustuksella kuin A-linjojen 111x Subit? Ilmeisesti noita elokuun uusia Scanioita menee Vihdintien pakettiin syksyllä..?

----------


## Ivecomies

> Tuleekohan Scaniat samalla sisustuksella kuin A-linjojen 111x Subit? Ilmeisesti noita elokuun uusia Scanioita menee Vihdintien pakettiin syksyllä..?


Sen näkee sitten. Se voi myös olla mahdollista että tällä kertaa telit on VDL:iä ja 2-akseliset Suburbaneja. Ja voihan heille tulla muitakin autoja.

----------


## Pera

> 10kpl A2 ja 44kpl C tyypin bussia. Kuulemma Scanialta ja VDL:ltä on tilattu.


Lisäksi Vihdintien linjoille tulee 8 uutta teliä




> Tuleekohan Scaniat samalla sisustuksella kuin A-linjojen 111x Subit? Ilmeisesti noita elokuun uusia Scanioita menee Vihdintien pakettiin syksyllä..?


Tässä on lista mille linjoille tulee nuo Nobinan uudet: http://kuukanko.kapsi.fi/tarjouspyyn...stopisteet.pdf




> Sen näkee sitten. Se voi myös olla mahdollista että tällä kertaa telit on VDL:iä ja 2-akseliset Suburbaneja. Ja voihan heille tulla muitakin autoja.


Nuo 2-akseliset on tarjottu start/stop toiminnolla ja Scanialla ei ole kyseistä toimintoa (Hybridejä lukuunottamatta) saatavilla.

----------


## Noksu

Jo mainittujen kilpailutusvoittojen lisäksi Nobina on tarjonnut syksyksi 1 uuden pätkän linjalle 553 ja 3 uutta teliä linjoille 311, 412, 572 ja 574.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> 3 uutta teliä linjoille 311, 412, 572 ja 574.


Ja nämä korvaavat Vestit #14-16.

----------


## joboo

Outoo että nykyään A1 ja A2 on 39 paikkaisia kun A2 pitäisi olla minimi 40. Muutama vuosi niin A1 on 20 A2 30 ja C 40 paikkaisia 😁

----------


## Ivecomies

Saako muuten Start-Stop toimintoa VDL:ien lisäks myös Mersuihin ja Ivecoihin?

----------


## Akizz

Eikös linjoille 321, 345 ja 435 ole tarjottu 8x uusia Euro6 telejä (luultavimmin Suburbaneja) elokuusta 2019? Tai ainakin siihen kohteeseen menee 8x uusia telejä ja 3x Scania Citywidejä.

----------


## Gulf

> Nuo 2-akseliset on tarjottu start/stop toiminnolla ja Scanialla ei ole kyseistä toimintoa (Hybridejä lukuunottamatta) saatavilla.


Eikös Nobinan nykyisissä suburbaneissa muka ole? Ainakin elokuussa tulleet tuntuvat sammuvan pysäkillä ja valoissa.

----------


## julkistensuurkuluttaja

> Eikös Nobinan nykyisissä suburbaneissa muka ole? Ainakin elokuussa tulleet tuntuvat sammuvan pysäkillä ja valoissa.


Ei ole. En ole kertaakaan huomannut niiden sammuneen pysäkillä tai valoissa.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Outoo että nykyään A1 ja A2 on 39 paikkaisia kun A2 pitäisi olla minimi 40. Muutama vuosi niin A1 on 20 A2 30 ja C 40 paikkaisia 😁


 Samaa olen ihmetellyt.
Ennen pituusmääräysten muuttumista A2-sarjaa vastaavissa saattoi olla jopa 47 paikkaa, teleissä parhaimmillaan 55, ainakin Tampereella. Kyllä ollaan alas tultu. Suuntaus on täysin väärä. Toivottavasti ei mennä siihen kuin esimerkiksi Tukholmassa missä joissain MANeissa on vain jotain 28 paikkaa ja aina seisomalasti.

----------


## joboo

> Samaa olen ihmetellyt.
> Ennen pituusmääräysten muuttumista A2-sarjaa vastaavissa saattoi olla jopa 47 paikkaa, teleissä parhaimmillaan 55, ainakin Tampereella. Kyllä ollaan alas tultu. Suuntaus on täysin väärä. Toivottavasti ei mennä siihen kuin esimerkiksi Tukholmassa missä joissain MANeissa on vain jotain 28 paikkaa ja aina seisomalasti.


HSL oli joskus kirjottanut jonku jutun missä oli että matkustajat istuvat bussissa keskimäärin noin 10-15min. Onkohan tuo arvio heidän omista matkoistaan  :Laughing:

----------


## Akizz

> HSL oli joskus kirjottanut jonku jutun missä oli että matkustajat istuvat bussissa keskimäärin noin 10-15min. Onkohan tuo arvio heidän omista matkoistaan


Pohjois-Espoossa luku noin kolmin- jopa nelinkertainen...

----------


## Prompter

> HSL oli joskus kirjottanut jonku jutun missä oli että matkustajat istuvat bussissa keskimäärin noin 10-15min. Onkohan tuo arvio heidän omista matkoistaan


Lukua varmasti vääristää ne todella runsaslukuiset pysäkin tai parin välin matkustajat, joiden matka kestää muutaman minuutin. Matkan keston mediaani asettunee mutu-tuntumalta 20-25 minuutin välimaastoon.

----------


## Ivecomies

Ovatkohan osa elokuun uutukaisista biokaasu-Scanioita? ovatko ne Helbin 2 biokaasu-Subbea osoittautuneet kuinka luotettaviksi?

----------


## Akizz

> Ovatkohan osa elokuun uutukaisista biokaasu-Scanioita? ovatko ne Helbin 2 biokaasu-Subbea osoittautuneet kuinka luotettaviksi?


Nobinan vai HelBin? 
HelBille ja Nobinalle pitäisi tulla uusia telisubeja elokuussa.

----------


## JT

> Lukua varmasti vääristää ne todella runsaslukuiset pysäkin tai parin välin matkustajat, joiden matka kestää muutaman minuutin. Matkan keston mediaani asettunee mutu-tuntumalta 20-25 minuutin välimaastoon.


No eihän ne vääristä, ovathan hekin asiakkaita siinä missä muutkin asiakkaat, jotka tekevät pidempiä matkoja. 

Asiakkaan palvelukokemuksen kannalta bussikaluston suhteen on se, että sama bussi varusteluineen kelpaa käytännössä niin kantakaupungin keskustalinjoille kuin pitkille seutulinjoille Tuusulaan. Onhan se nyt selvää, ettei esimerkiksi pieni, kovapenkkinen kevytrakennebussi ole paras valinta pitkille seutulinjoille.

Nykyisessä HSL:n kalustopolitiikassa on kuitenkin se hyöty, että kun sama kalusto kelpaa käytännössä kaikkialla, niin yksittäistä bussia ajatellen jälkimarkkinoita tai hyödyntämistä uusissa sopimuksissa ensimmäisen sopimuskauden jälkeen löytyy varmemmin, minkä pitäisi näkyä positiivisesti bussilikenteen kustannustasossa.

----------


## Minä vain

> No eihän ne vääristä, ovathan hekin asiakkaita siinä missä muutkin asiakkaat, jotka tekevät pidempiä matkoja.


Tilastotieteessä mediaani ja keskiarvo tarkoittaa siis eri asioita. Mediaani on sen matkan pituus, jota lyhyempiä matkoja on puolet ja pidempiä puolet. Klassinen esimerkki on palkat: palkkojen keskiarvo on paljon korkeampi kuin niiden mediaani, koska pieni joukko saa hillittömän suurta palkkaa. Samaan tapaan on mahdollista, että 2 minuutin matkat laskee keskiarvoa paljon alle mediaanin.




> Asiakkaan palvelukokemuksen kannalta bussikaluston suhteen on se, että sama bussi varusteluineen kelpaa käytännössä niin kantakaupungin keskustalinjoille kuin pitkille seutulinjoille Tuusulaan.


Näin tosiaan on mutta ei pitäisi olla. Muutamaa linjaa pitäisi liikennöidä ihan kaukoliikennekalustolla, ja usealla pitäisi olla vaatimuksena pehmeät penkit.

----------


## julkistensuurkuluttaja

> Ovatkohan osa elokuun uutukaisista biokaasu-Scanioita? ovatko ne Helbin 2 biokaasu-Subbea osoittautuneet kuinka luotettaviksi?


Ainakin kuskit ovat pitäneet ja sanoneet huomattavasti paremmiksi kuin vanhat kaasu-Mannit. Eilen 23:n kuski ainakin toivoi niitä lisää mielummin kuin sähköbusseja.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Ainakin kuskit ovat pitäneet ja sanoneet huomattavasti paremmiksi kuin vanhat kaasu-Mannit. Eilen 23:n kuski ainakin toivoi niitä lisää mielummin kuin sähköbusseja.


En ihmettelis jos Helb päättäis korvata melkein kaikki Manit uusilla biokaasu-Scanioilla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:13 ----------




> Ainakin kuskit ovat pitäneet ja sanoneet huomattavasti paremmiksi kuin vanhat kaasu-Mannit.


Uskon kyllä että ne on parempia kuin ykskään loppuunajettu Man.  :Smile:

----------


## Ivecomies

Ite ainakin toivon ja veikkaan että biokaasu-Scanioista tulee yleinen näky PK-seudun katukuvassa. Ainakin ekoloogisuuden osalta ne on varteenotettava vaihtoehto, kun liikennöitsijä tilaa uutta kalustoa.

----------


## julkistensuurkuluttaja

> Ite ainakin toivon ja veikkaan että biokaasu-Scanioista tulee yleinen näky PK-seudun katukuvassa. Ainakin ekoloogisuuden osalta ne on varteenotettava vaihtoehto, kun liikennöitsijä tilaa uutta kalustoa.


Joo toivottavasti tulee lisää! Kävin kokeilemassa lauantaina HelB:in kaasu-Subia. Eipä pahemmin eroa dieselistä, myöskään kuljettajien mielestä, mutta ovat tosiaan ekoloogisempia kuin dieselit.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Joo toivottavasti tulee lisää! Kävin kokeilemassa lauantaina HelB:in kaasu-Subia. Eipä pahemmin eroa dieselistä, myöskään kuljettajien mielestä, mutta ovat tosiaan ekoloogisempia kuin dieselit.


Niin, ja voi hyvinkin olla mahdollista että Helbillä harkitaan jopa että jatkossa tilataan melkein kaikki uudet bussit biokaasukäyttöisinä jos ne heidän 2 Bio-Subbea ovat osoittautuneet luotettaviksi. Ite kyl kannatan biokaasua linja-autojen polttoaineena ja esim. Ruotsissa biokaasubusseja löytyy vähän sieltä ja täältä. Osaako muuten kukaan sanoa että tekeekö biokaasubusseja myös muut kuin Scania (Volvo, Mercedes, VDL, Iveco yms.)?

----------


## julkistensuurkuluttaja

> Osaako muuten kukaan sanoa että tekeekö biokaasubusseja myös muut kuin Scania (Volvo, Mercedes, VDL, Iveco yms.)?


https://www.mercedes-benz-bus.com/fi...itaro-ngt.html Mersulta ainakin löytyy Citarosta NGT-malli (Natural Gas Technology = maakaasuteknologia)

https://www.iveco.com/ivecobus/en-us...EN_Euro_VI.pdf Ivecolta löytyy Urbanwaysta CNG-malli (Compressed Natural Gas = kompressoitu maakaasu)

https://www.solarisbus.com/en/vehicl...ves/urbino-cng ja Solarikselta Urbinosta CNG-malli

Volvolta ja VDL:ltä en löytänyt kaasumallia.

----------


## eemeli113

> Volvolta ja VDL:ltä en löytänyt kaasumallia.


Volvo ei ole tehnyt enää vuosiin kaasubusseja. Molemmat mainituista keskittyvät hybridi- ja sähkötekniikan kehittämiseen. Esimerkiksi Volvon 7900-mallia ei saa enää pelkkänä dieselinä, vaan se on automaattisesti vähintään hybridi.

----------


## Zetor

> Joo toivottavasti tulee lisää! Kävin kokeilemassa lauantaina HelB:in kaasu-Subia. Eipä pahemmin eroa dieselistä, myöskään kuljettajien mielestä, mutta ovat tosiaan ekoloogisempia kuin dieselit.


Euro VI aikakaudella kaasubussien ekologisuus suhteessa dieselbusseihin on paikkaansa pitämätön myytti. VTT:n Rakebus projektin loppuraportista nähdään, että osassa päästökomponentteja kaasubussit ovat voitolla ja osassa dieselit. Verrattuna vaikkapa EEV-kalustoon molemmat käyttövoimavaihtoehdot ovat täysin verrannollisella tasolla eikä voida suoraan sanoa kumpi on parempi.

Samaan soppaan voidaan vetää myös biopolttoaineet eli Suomen tapauksessa biokaasu ja HVO-tyyppinen biodiesel, esim Nesteen MY uusiutuva diesel. Niiden käytön myötä CO2-päästöt vähenevät kaasun tapauksessa 85% ja MY Dieselin 90%. Luvut perustuvat Gasumin ja Nesteen nettisivuillaan esittämiin tietoihin. Vastaavat luvut löytyy myös esim. VTT:n  rapsoista. Eli myös eri biopolttoaineet ovat samalla viivalla.

Ruotsissa ollaan jo kovaa vauhtia siirtymässä dieselistä ja kaasusta sähköön, lähes kaikissa kilpailutuksisa vaaditaan jo merkittäviä määriä sähköbusseja. Sama pätee Norjaan.

----------


## JT

> 10kpl A2 ja 44kpl C tyypin bussia. Kuulemma Scanialta ja VDL:ltä on tilattu.





> Lisäksi Vihdintien linjoille tulee 8 uutta teliä


Vihdintien linjoille on myös tarjottu 3x Scania Citywide -teli vm. 2017 (oletettavasti NF #1062-1064), mutta 562:lla, jonne kyseiset autot on alunperin tarjottu, alkaa samaan aikaan optiokausi. Saa nähdä tuleeko uutta kalustoa vielä enemmän vai ajetaanko esimerkiksi Länsiväylän A-linjojen Suburbaneilla ruuhkien ulkopuolella enemmän, mikä kompensoisi ja täyttäisi tarjouskilpailussa saavutetut kalustopisteet.

----------


## Ivecomies

Kun Leppävaaran linjoista suurin osa ovat elokuusta lähtien kokonaan sähköbussilinjoja, niin Leppävaaran aseman melutaso laskee varmaan usean desibelin verran. Ja onko dieselbussin bongaaminen Pohjolan liikenteen Leppävaaran linjoilla sitten mahdollista lähinnä ruuhka-aikoina tai vara-autoina?

----------


## Kotkalainen

Pohjolan liikenteen facebook sivuilla on julkaistu ensimmäiset kuvat Yutongin tehtaalta autosta 476.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...08072049287741

----------


## kuukanko

PL:lle Yutongeja tulee yhteensä 33 kpl eli 3 enemmän kuin oli tarjottu. http://www.ostologistiikka.fi/katego...a-yhteistyohon

----------


## Karosa

> PL:lle Yutongeja tulee yhteensä 33 kpl


Lisäksi uusia tulee:

15 kpl Volvo B8RLE 8900LE (A2)
10 kpl Volvo B8RLE 8900LE (C) 
10 kpl VDL Citea LLE-127 (A2)

----------


## Rattivaunu

> PL:lle Yutongeja tulee yhteensä 33 kpl eli 3 enemmän kuin oli tarjottu. http://www.ostologistiikka.fi/katego...a-yhteistyohon


Kyllä vain, sama lukumäärä tulee esille myös Kauppalehden tämänkeväisessä uutisessa. Uutisessa on myös HSL:n kalustoinsinöörin pohdiskelua sähköbussien tulevaisuudesta.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Lisäksi uusia tulee:
> 
> 15 kpl Volvo B8RLE 8900LE (A2)
> 10 kpl Volvo B8RLE 8900LE (C) 
> 10 kpl VDL Citea LLE-127 (A2)



Minkähän tähden PL:lle eivät Scaniat kelpaa?

----------


## canis lupus

Samaa kans miettiny. PKL viimeisimmät Scaniat on jo aika vanhoja. Sen sijaan Helbin ja Nobinan kalusto on suurelta osin Scanioita

----------


## Ivecomies

> Minkähän tähden PL:lle eivät Scaniat kelpaa?


Se on kyl hyvä kysymys, mäkin olen miettinyt samaa tosi kauan. Vuonna 2016 huhuttiin että osa elokuun uutukaisista olisivat olleet OE 320:siä, mut eipä tullut. 😕 Kyl Pohjolakin sais jo pikkuhiljaa tilata Suburbanejakin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:54 ----------




> Samaa kans miettiny. PKL viimeisimmät Scaniat on jo aika vanhoja. Sen sijaan Helbin ja Nobinan kalusto on suurelta osin Scanioita


Ite olen viime aikoina huomannut ettei monet Pohjolan liikenteen kuljettajat ole samalla tavalla Scanioiden ystäviä niinkuin Helbillä ja Nobinalla, missä useat kuljettajat kehuvat niitä jatkuvasti. En ole muistaakseni tähän mennessä törmännyt yhteenkään PL:n kuskiin, joka olis sanonut että Scania on paras. Voihan heillä toki niitäkin olla, mut en oo ite nähnyt siellä pahemmin Scaniafaneja.

----------


## Makke93

> En ole muistaakseni tähän mennessä törmännyt yhteenkään PL:n kuskiin, joka olis sanonut että Scania on paras. Voihan heillä toki niitäkin olla, mut en oo ite nähnyt siellä pahemmin Scaniafaneja.


Se on vähän muna-kana kysymys, että eikö Pohjolalla ole kahdeksaan vuoteen hankittu Scanioita, koska kuskit eivät tykkää Scaniasta, vaiko kuskit ei tykkää Scanioista kun uusin kokemus Scanioista on 8 vuotta tai vanhemmat Scalat.

Itse en kyllä uskoisi, että muillakaan liikennöitsijöillä olisi pahemmin Scania faneja, jos vertailukohta olisi uusimmillaan 8 vuotiaat Scalat.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Se on vähän muna-kana kysymys, että eikö Pohjolalla ole kahdeksaan vuoteen hankittu Scanioita, koska kuskit eivät tykkää Scaniasta, vaiko kuskit ei tykkää Scanioista kun uusin kokemus Scanioista on 8 vuotta tai vanhemmat Scalat.


Veikkaan että aika moni kuljettaja ajaa mieluummin 8-vuotiailla Scaloilla kuin klaustrofobisilla veedeällillä. Kaikki kuskit, joiden kanssa olen jutellut ovat haukkuneet VDL:ät pystyyn. Saas nähdä miten Yutongien kanssa tullaan toimeen.

----------


## joboo

> Se on kyl hyvä kysymys, mäkin olen miettinyt samaa tosi kauan. Vuonna 2016 huhuttiin että osa elokuun uutukaisista olisivat olleet OE 320:siä, mut eipä tullut. 😕 Kyl Pohjolakin sais jo pikkuhiljaa tilata Suburbanejakin.


Hyvä vaan että jättänyt ne muovilelut hankkimatta, sais vdl:t kans unohtaa.  :Laughing:

----------


## Ivecomies

> Se on vähän muna-kana kysymys, että eikö Pohjolalla ole kahdeksaan vuoteen hankittu Scanioita, koska kuskit eivät tykkää Scaniasta, vaiko kuskit ei tykkää Scanioista kun uusin kokemus Scanioista on 8 vuotta tai vanhemmat Scalat.
> 
> Itse en kyllä uskoisi, että muillakaan liikennöitsijöillä olisi pahemmin Scania faneja, jos vertailukohta olisi uusimmillaan 8 vuotiaat Scalat.


Toi on kyl totta, monilla PKL:n kuskeillahan ei oo ite kokemuksia paljon muista Scanioista kuin Scaloista ja vanhemmista 402:sista. Siellä on jopa joitakin kuljettajia, jotka ovat vähemmän perehtyneitä bussimerkien mallistoon, ja luulevat että kyse on aina Scalasta kun puhutaan jotain Scanian busseista, kun eivät tiedä Scanian muita bussimalleja. 😃

----------


## Mokka

NOF 1141 Scania Citywide LE Suburban -teli ajeli kt51 Jorvaksen kohdilla vastaan. Runkolinja värityksessä.

----------


## bussiauto

> NOF 1141 Scania Citywide LE Suburban -teli ajeli kt51 Jorvaksen kohdilla vastaan. Runkolinja värityksessä.


Taitaa siis Nobinalle olla tulossa aika paljon uusia, kun nykyäänhän Nobinan isoin numero on 1110, mutta runkolinjallehan tarvitaankin paljon  :Smile:

----------


## bernemi

Nobinalle tulee uudet autot tietojeni mukaan:
1111-1166 = Scania Suburban LE 6*2
-linjoille 311, 412, 572, 574
-Rautatientorin seutulinjoille
-Runkolinjoille 200, 510

1167-1180 = VDL Citea LLE-127 
-Tikkurilan liityntälinjoille
-Espooseen linjoille 238, 243, 244, 245, 246, 348, 349, 582
-linjalle 553

----------


## bussiauto

> Nobinalle tulee uudet autot tietojeni mukaan:
> 1111-1166 = Scania Suburban LE 6*2
> -linjoille 311, 412, 572, 574
> -Rautatientorin seutulinjoille
> -Runkolinjoille 200, 510
> 
> 1167-1180 = VDL Citea LLE-127 
> -Tikkurilan liityntälinjoille
> -Espooseen linjoille 238, 243, 244, 245, 246, 348, 349, 582
> -linjalle 553


Tiedätkö onko noissa subeissa samanlaiset penkit kuin 1100-1110-sarjassa, vai "tavalliset" ?

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Nobinalle tulee uudet autot tietojeni mukaan:
> 1111-1166 = Scania Suburban LE 6*2
> 
> 1167-1180 = VDL Citea LLE-127


Syksylläkö nämä autot aloittavat liikenteen?

----------


## Akizz

> Tiedätkö onko noissa subeissa samanlaiset penkit kuin 1100-1110-sarjassa, vai "tavalliset" ?


Sama kiinnostaisi, että onko Nobinalle jatkossa tulevissa Subeissa kunnon penkit..

----------


## kuukanko

> Sama kiinnostaisi, että onko Nobinalle jatkossa tulevissa Subeissa kunnon penkit..


Saisiko joku zoomailtua kuvasta sisälle asti?

----------


## Ivecomies

> Nobinalle tulee uudet autot tietojeni mukaan:
> 1111-1166 = Scania Suburban LE 6*2
> -linjoille 311, 412, 572, 574
> -Rautatientorin seutulinjoille
> -Runkolinjoille 200, 510
> 
> 1167-1180 = VDL Citea LLE-127 
> -Tikkurilan liityntälinjoille
> -Espooseen linjoille 238, 243, 244, 245, 246, 348, 349, 582
> -linjalle 553


Syksystä lähtien Nobinalla on siis aika paljon Subbeja kalustossaan, hyvä juttu. Subbet on hyviä autoja. Oispa Nobina tilannut myös 2-akseliset autot Scanialta. Tai miksipä ei Ivecolta tai Mersulta. Ite odotan sitä, että Nobina hankkii pätkä-Subbeja...

----------


## JT

> Nobinalle tulee uudet autot tietojeni mukaan:
> 
> 1167-1180 = VDL Citea LLE-127 
> -Tikkurilan liityntälinjoille
> -Espooseen linjoille 238, 243, 244, 245, 246, 348, 349, 582
> -linjalle 553


Kertovatkohan tietosi myös sen miksi kyseisille linjoille tulee 14 uutta autoa, vaikka Tikkurilaan on tarjottu 7 kpl, Espooseen 3 kpl ja 553:lle 1 kpl uusia (yhteensä vain 11 uutta)?

----------


## Akizz

> Saisiko joku zoomailtua kuvasta sisälle asti?


Hetken zoomailtuani, kääntyisin Grammerin kaupunkipenkkien eli ns. normaalien penkkien kannalle...

----------


## Miska

> Kertovatkohan tietosi myös sen miksi kyseisille linjoille tulee 14 uutta autoa, vaikka Tikkurilaan on tarjottu 7 kpl, Espooseen 3 kpl ja 553:lle 1 kpl uusia (yhteensä vain 11 uutta)?


Citaroita on tarjottu elokuusta alkaen ainakin 3 kpl linjalle 553 sekä 5 kpl Vihdintien pakettiin. Mahtaakohan niitä oikeasti vapautua muilta linjoilta noin paljon, kun esimerkiksi Hakunilan seutulinjoilla käytetään optio.

----------


## bernemi

> Kertovatkohan tietosi myös sen miksi kyseisille linjoille tulee 14 uutta autoa, vaikka Tikkurilaan on tarjottu 7 kpl, Espooseen 3 kpl ja 553:lle 1 kpl uusia (yhteensä vain 11 uutta)?


Tietoni eivät kerro, että mihin nämä 3 ylimääräistä VDL:ää ovat menossa. Olisivatko ihan vara-autoiksi, vai onko huomattu, että uusia autoja tarvitaankin enemmän, kun on tarjottu?

Teleistä sen verran, että 8 uutta Euro6-teliä on tarjottu nyt syksyksi linjoille 321, 345 ja 435.
Autot 1127-1166 ovat ilmeisesti oranssissa runkolinjavärityksessä.

----------


## joboo

> Syksystä lähtien Nobinalla on siis aika paljon Subbeja kalustossaan, hyvä juttu. Subbet on hyviä autoja. Oispa Nobina tilannut myös 2-akseliset autot Scanialta. .


Huonointa kalustoa mitä löytyy koko pks liikenteestä, yks kuoppa ni koko matkustamo on ku pomppulinna auto ottaa joka kuopan koriin niin että helisee  :Mad:  penkitki ovat semmosia lasten penkkejä!

----------


## JT

> Citaroita on tarjottu elokuusta alkaen ainakin 3 kpl linjalle 553 sekä 5 kpl Vihdintien pakettiin. Mahtaakohan niitä oikeasti vapautua muilta linjoilta noin paljon, kun esimerkiksi Hakunilan seutulinjoilla käytetään optio.


Nopea läpikäynti sanoo, että Citaroita vapautuisi 13 kpl (2 Nuuksiosta, loput Vantaalta) ja noiden vanhojen sopimusten lisäksi uusiin sopimuksiin on tarjottu 6 kpl, joten, totta, ainakin yksi Citaro pitäisi korvata uudella.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Huonointa kalustoa mitä löytyy koko pks liikenteestä, yks kuoppa ni koko matkustamo on ku pomppulinna auto ottaa joka kuopan koriin niin että helisee  penkitki ovat semmosia lasten penkkejä!


Noh, makuasioista ei voi kiistellä. Omasta mielestä Subbet kulkevat oikein hyvin ja tasaisesti ja niillä on mukava matkustaa. En oo ite huomannut kertaakaan niissä mitään sellaista mitä mainitsit. Ite matkustan mielummin Subbella kuin uudella Volvo 8900LE:llä ja omasta mielestä Subbe kulkee ainakin Volvoa paljon tasaisemmin. Myönnän etten itekkän pidä hirveesti noista Grammerin penkeistä, mut eihän niitä ole kaikissa HSL-alueen Subbeissa. Nobinan autoissa 1102-1110 on korkeaselkänojaiset penkit ja mahdollisesti myös elokuun uutukaisissa. Mut makuasioista ei voi kiistellä. Toiset tykkää enemmän Volvosta, toiset Scaniasta, toiset Ivecosta jne.  :Smile:

----------


## Makke93

> Autot 1127-1166 ovat ilmeisesti oranssissa runkolinjavärityksessä.


Saa nähdä että tulevatko kaikki linjojen 200 ja 510 sopimuksen bussit heti oransseina. Vaikea uskoa että 235/200 ajettaisiin kokonainen vuosi runkovärisillä busseilla ennen kuin siitä tulee varsinainen runkolinja.




> Nobinan autoissa 1102-1110 on korkeaselkänojaiset penkit


Myös Reissu-Ruodin subissa #36 on korkeat penkit.

----------


## Prompter

> Tiedätkö onko noissa subeissa samanlaiset penkit kuin 1100-1110-sarjassa, vai "tavalliset" ?


Ainakin nuo runkolinjasubit näyttäisivät tulevan samanlaisin ulkospeksein kuin 1102-1110, etuoven yläpuolella ulkona on kaiutin ja keula samalla tyylillä merkkeineen. Matkustamon penkin selkänoja näyttäisi ulottuvan ainakin vasemmanpuoleisessa autossa tavallista korkeammalle.

----------


## Minä vain

> Sama kiinnostaisi, että onko Nobinalle jatkossa tulevissa Subeissa kunnon penkit..



Tämä kiinnostaa minuakin. Tuon mallin matalaselkänojainen penkki kun on niin karmea. Eivätkö yhtiöt ymmärrä sitä, että vaikka he eivät saakaan useimmista kohteista, ml. nuo kohteet, lipputuloja, niin busseja ajetaan jatkossa vähemmän, vuoroja vähennetään ja yhtiöt saavat vähemmän rahaa jos matkustajat kaikkoaa?

----------


## Zambo

> Eivätkö yhtiöt ymmärrä sitä, että vaikka he eivät saakaan useimmista kohteista, ml. nuo kohteet, lipputuloja, niin busseja ajetaan jatkossa vähemmän, vuoroja vähennetään ja yhtiöt saavat vähemmän rahaa jos matkustajat kaikkoaa?


Uusien bussien aiheesta vähän ohi, mutta: Tämä bussien vähentyminen ei itse asiassa pidä suoraan paikkaansa pitkällä aikavälillä. HSL-alueen kilpailutetun liikenteen autopäivien määriä kun katsoo (lähde: Paikallisliikennesivut), niin se on vuosikausia ollut vähän alle 1200. Raideliikenteen uudet ratkaisut ovat aina hetkeksi laskeneet bussimäärää, mutta se on kohonnut samaan lukemaan ennen seuraavia raideratkaisuja. Kirkkonummen ja Sipoon HSL-liittyminen nosti hetkeksi automääriä pitkälti yli 1200, jotka Kehäradan aloituksen myötä palautuivat "normaaliin". Nyt reilu vuosi Länsimetron aloituksen jälkeen ollaan syysliikenteessä taas lähentymässä tuota samaa 1200 auton rajaa.

Penkkien takia matkustajat tuskin kaikkoavat. Vuosien saatossa on nähty mitä ihmeellisimpiä penkkiratkaisuja, Westendin Linjan Citelikset ehkä parhaana esimerkkinä. Asiakastyytyväisyysbonuksiin paremmilla penkeillä voi olla joillakin linjoilla merkitystä, mutta investointi niihin ja kunnossapitokulut ovat korkeampia.

----------


## Gulf

> Tämä kiinnostaa minuakin. Tuon mallin matalaselkänojainen penkki kun on niin karmea. Eivätkö yhtiöt ymmärrä sitä, että vaikka he eivät saakaan useimmista kohteista, ml. nuo kohteet, lipputuloja, niin busseja ajetaan jatkossa vähemmän, vuoroja vähennetään ja yhtiöt saavat vähemmän rahaa jos matkustajat kaikkoaa?


En tiedä minkä verran tuollaista penkeistä saa kalustopisteitä, mutta onhan se liikenteen tilaajan omaa hölmöyttä jos ei niitä vaadita.

----------


## Ivecomies

Ovatko ne Nobinan ja Helbin uudet Subbet tällä kertaa Polakkeja?

----------


## killerpop

> Ovatko ne Nobinan ja Helbin uudet Subbet tällä kertaa Polakkeja?


Ainakin Nobinan Citywidet on Słupskin tehtaalta, ilmeisesti 40 kpl tulossa (24 oranssia ja 16 sinistä)

----------


## PepeB

> Ovatko ne Nobinan ja Helbin uudet Subbet tällä kertaa Polakkeja?


Jos autoon ei tule erityisvaatimuksia, taitavat ne olla suoraan puolalaisia. Suomessa ymmärtääkseni valmistetaan vain erikoistilauksia.

----------


## kuukanko

Erään foorumin käyttäjän kuvissa Jokimaalta on näkynyt sekä HelB:n että Nobinan uusia, tulisiko osa sieltä.

----------


## Ivecomies

Ovatko Helbin elokuun kaikki uudet autot Suburbaneja (sekä telit että pätkät)?

----------


## Juissi

Subeista puheenollen, ovatko ne normaalia laiskempia kulkemaan? Matkustajan näkökulmasta siltä ainakin vaikuttaa.

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Ovatko Helbin elokuun kaikki uudet autot Suburbaneja (sekä telit että pätkät)?


Ei. HelBille tulee myös Volvo 8900LE:tä sekä VDL:llää.

----------


## Prompter

> Subeista puheenollen, ovatko ne normaalia laiskempia kulkemaan? Matkustajan näkökulmasta siltä ainakin vaikuttaa.


Subilla en ole ajanut, mutta matkustanut kyllä, ja kiihtyvyys on äärimmilleen säädetyn taloudellisuusohjelman kanssa kyllä korkeintaan verkkaista, ihan kuin uudessa Volvossa ja VDL:ssäkin.

----------


## Juissi

Jostain syystä tuo verkkaisuus on vaan todella ärsyttävää. Samoin kuin se, että nykykaupunkibussilta odottaa hiljaisempaa kyytiä kuin mitä Subit ja VDL:t ovat. Citaro on kyllä hiljainen.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Jostain syystä tuo verkkaisuus on vaan todella ärsyttävää. Samoin kuin se, että nykykaupunkibussilta odottaa hiljaisempaa kyytiä kuin mitä Subit ja VDL:t ovat. Citaro on kyllä hiljainen.


Mun mielestäni VDL:ät on tosi hiljasia, miinus Nobinan 2012-malliset. Citaroista lähtee kovahko "humina" ja kun tuulettimen hihna on löysällä, se ihana korvia raastava vinkuna.

----------


## canis lupus

> Subeista puheenollen, ovatko ne normaalia laiskempia kulkemaan? Matkustajan näkökulmasta siltä ainakin vaikuttaa.


Kyllä ovat huomattavasti laiskempia kuin muut autot kiihtyvyydeltään. Onneksi kickdown sentään auttaa edes hieman ettei hermot mene

T. Usein Suburbania ajava kuljettaja

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Huonointa kalustoa mitä löytyy koko pks liikenteestä, yks kuoppa ni koko matkustamo on ku pomppulinna auto ottaa joka kuopan koriin niin että helisee  penkitki ovat semmosia lasten penkkejä!



Joo. Scalan kuskit osaavat jarruttaa Vihdintien sillan pohjoispuolen pomppuja ennen. Viimeksi olin uudemman bussin kyydissä, niin melkein pää osui kattoon pompuista. Miksi ei noita korjata. Ollut jo vaikka kuinka monta vuotta.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Joo. Scalan kuskit osaavat jarruttaa Vihdintien sillan pohjoispuolen pomppuja ennen. Viimeksi olin uudemman bussin kyydissä, niin melkein pää osui kattoon pompuista. Miksi ei noita korjata. Ollut jo vaikka kuinka monta vuotta.


Tuon tien hoito kuuluu nykyään (nimenmuutos) väyläviraston hoidettaviin kohteisiin. Sinne palautetta.

----------


## Melamies

> Joo. Scalan kuskit osaavat jarruttaa Vihdintien sillan pohjoispuolen pomppuja ennen. Viimeksi olin uudemman bussin kyydissä, niin melkein pää osui kattoon pompuista. Miksi ei noita korjata. Ollut jo vaikka kuinka monta vuotta.


Itse asiassa monta kymmentä vuotta. Vaikea maaperä. Osa kestopompuista on korjattu osittain, esim Kaupintien pohjoispuolella ja kehäykkösen kohdalla.

----------


## Makke93

> Ei. HelBille tulee myös Volvo 8900LE:tä sekä VDL:llää.


Tuleeko Helb:lle Volvoa enempää kuin ne 3 teliä 550:n poikkeusjärjestelyiden lisäliikenteeseen, joista oli puhetta toisessa ketjussa? Vai ovatko loput A2:t ja C:t Subeja sekä A1:t VDL:ää kuten viime syksynä ja talvena?

----------


## Akizz

> Joo. Scalan kuskit osaavat jarruttaa Vihdintien sillan pohjoispuolen pomppuja ennen. Viimeksi olin uudemman bussin kyydissä, niin melkein pää osui kattoon pompuista. Miksi ei noita korjata. Ollut jo vaikka kuinka monta vuotta.


Ne on tosi hauskoja! Toivottavasti ei korjata!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tuleeko Helb:lle Volvoa enempää kuin ne 3 teliä 550:n poikkeusjärjestelyiden lisäliikenteeseen, joista oli puhetta toisessa ketjussa? Vai ovatko loput A2:t ja C:t Subeja sekä A1:t VDL:ää kuten viime syksynä ja talvena?


En nyt muista mitä kaikkea tulee elokuuksi ja mitä tammikuuksi, mutta telit on Volvoa ja Scaniaa ja lyhyet VDL:ää. Sitten on vielä demo-OE nro 1900.

----------


## Ivecomies

Hieman off topic, mut onko VDL lopettanut SLE-mallin tuotannon? niitä ei oo vaan tullut HSL-alueelle sitten PL 631-645...

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Hieman off topic, mut onko VDL lopettanut SLE-mallin tuotannon? niitä ei oo vaan tullut HSL-alueelle sitten PL 631-645...


Eikös syksyllä Tammelundin Liikenne saa kaksi uutta VDL Citea SLE-129 Electric linja-autoa? Ja Pohjolan Liikenne  saa ainakin talven aikana 15 uutta autoa joista 5 VDL Citea SLE-129 Electric autoa ja 10 VDL Citea LLE-127 autoa.

----------


## KriZuu

> Eikös syksyllä Tammelundin Liikenne saa kaksi uutta VDL Citea SLE-129 Electric linja-autoa?


Kyllä, Tammelundille 2 kpl Vuosaareen ja myöhemmin Pohjolan Liikenteelle 5 kpl Leppävaaraan.

SLE:n valmistus ei ole suinkaan loppunut, mutta HSL:n A2-kalustomääritelmä täyttyy nykyään LLE-127-mallillakin, joka tuntuu olevan enemmän yritysten mieleen.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Kyllä, Tammelundille 2 kpl Vuosaareen ja myöhemmin Pohjolan Liikenteelle 5 kpl Leppävaaraan.
> 
> SLE:n valmistus ei ole suinkaan loppunut, mutta HSL:n A2-kalustomääritelmä täyttyy nykyään LLE-127-mallillakin, joka tuntuu olevan enemmän yritysten mieleen.


Ovatko uudet LLE-127:t myös edullisempia kuin vastaava sarja uusia SLE-autoja? ja onko Suomessa HSL-alueen ulkopuolella mitään liikennöitsijää, joka olisi viime aikoina tilannut SLE-autoja? ja onko HSL-alueen ulkopuolella ketään, jolla on teli-VDL:iä kalustossaan?  :Smile:

----------


## Ivecomies

Onko VDL Citea LLE-127:stä tulossa yks HSL-alueen yleisimmistä bussimalleista? en ole ite mikään suuri VDL-fani, mut noi uudet 127:t ovat matkustettavuudeltaan ihan jees autoja. Nehän on (ainakin omasta mielestä) ihan eri maata kuin 7 vuotta sitten Nobinalle tulleet HSL-alueen ensimmäiset VDL:t, joita moititaan jatkuvasti. Onko siis Nuuksiosta tulossa elokuusta alkaen kokonaan "VDL-seutua" jossa muunmerkkistä kalustoa ei käytetä kuin lähinnä vara-autojen roolissa?

----------


## Akizz

> Onko VDL Citea LLE-127:stä tulossa yks HSL-alueen yleisimmistä bussimalleista? en ole ite mikään suuri VDL-fani, mut noi uudet 127:t ovat matkustettavuudeltaan ihan jees autoja. Nehän on (ainakin omasta mielestä) ihan eri maata kuin 7 vuotta sitten Nobinalle tulleet HSL-alueen ensimmäiset VDL:t, joita moititaan jatkuvasti. Onko siis Nuuksiosta tulossa elokuusta alkaen kokonaan "VDL-seutua" jossa muunmerkkistä kalustoa ei käytetä kuin lähinnä vara-autojen roolissa?


Eikös Nuuksion pakettiin ole menossa muutama Iveco..?

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Eikös Nuuksion pakettiin ole menossa muutama Iveco..?


Tarkoitetaanko tolla 5x 15-Iveco Crosswayllä Tikkurilan Ivecoita #946-#950?

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Tarkoitetaanko tolla 5x 15-Iveco Crosswayllä Tikkurilan Ivecoita #946-#950?


Nyt kesällä nämä ovat ainakin Itäkeskuksen liityntälinjoilla.

----------


## huusmik

> Tarkoitetaanko tolla 5x 15-Iveco Crosswayllä Tikkurilan Ivecoita #946-#950?


Juuri niistä on kyse.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Juuri niistä on kyse.


13.8 ne ovat sitten Nuuksion Ivecoja. Tikkurila saa tilalle takaovellisia VDL:iä.

----------


## Pera

Ruhan Scanialla useita Runkolinjavärisiä Suburbaneja.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ruhan Scanialla useita Runkolinjavärisiä Suburbaneja.


Niitäpä näkyy olevan Scanian Konalankin toimipisteen alueella, taaempana sijaitsevalla aidatulla alueella. Siellä oli myös jokin sinikeulainen Subi, mutta mielestäni sinisen sävy ei ole HSL-sininen.

----------


## Eppu

> Siellä oli myös jokin sinikeulainen Subi, mutta mielestäni sinisen sävy ei ole HSL-sininen.


Olisiko Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteelle tuleva yksilö?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olisiko Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteelle tuleva yksilö?


Bussi oli niin kaukana, että mitään luotettavaa tietoa en pysty kertomaan. Ymmärtääkseni PirTil:n saman mallin autojen keulassa on sinistä lähinnä puskurien korkeudella eli huomattavan vähän. Havaitussa autossa sinistä oli mielestäni selvästi enemmän.

Ruhan Scanian pihalla on oranssien Suburbanien lisäksi sinisiä vastaavia autoja. Nobinalle meneviä näyttäisi olevan nrosta 1112 ylöspäin jokunen yksilö ja numerolla 1919 varustettu (teliauto sekin) saattaa mennä Helsingin Bussiliikenteelle.

----------


## Akizz

> Tiedätkö onko noissa subeissa samanlaiset penkit kuin 1100-1110-sarjassa, vai "tavalliset" ?


Kyllä, Nobinan uusissa runkolinjasubeissa on nämä kunnon pehmeät penkit  samat kuin 1100-1110-sarjassa. Poikkeuksena, että näissä runkolinjasubeissa penkkikankaat on HSL:n.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Poikkeuksena, että näissä runkolinjasubeissa penkkikankaat on HSL:n.


Saisko nähdä kuvan siitä "HSL-kankaasta"? hyvä, kun näissäkin Subbeissa on kunnon penkit. Ne tuo Subbeihin mielestäni ylellisyyttä. Good job Scania!  :Wink:

----------


## bernemi

Tuupakassa näkyi uusia VDL Citea LLE-127 mallisia autoja:
Pohjolan Liikenne 483, 488, 489

Nobina 1167

HelB 1920

Veho Ylästössä Setrat
Korsisaari 149 ja Taksikuljetus 671-673. 

Nämä kaikki siis HSL-väreissä.

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Saisko nähdä kuvan siitä "HSL-kankaasta"? hyvä, kun näissäkin Subbeissa on kunnon penkit. Ne tuo Subbeihin mielestäni ylellisyyttä. Good job Scania!


Ja mitenköhä se liittyy Scaniaan? Muuten, että ovat laittaneet penkit?

----------


## LimoSWN

> Ja mitenköhä se liittyy Scaniaan? Muuten, että ovat laittaneet penkit?


Penkin malli on muuten Lahden 42. Tämä tieto löytyy  subin esitteestä.

----------


## Akizz

> Saisko nähdä kuvan siitä "HSL-kankaasta"? hyvä, kun näissäkin Subbeissa on kunnon penkit. Ne tuo Subbeihin mielestäni ylellisyyttä. Good job Scania!


Samat kankaat, kuin kaikissa runkolinjabusseissa.

Harmi, ettei Nobinan uusissa normisubeissa ole kunnon penkkejä, vaan tavalliset Grammerin kaupunkipenkit.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Samat kankaat, kuin kaikissa runkolinjabusseissa.
> 
> Harmi, ettei Nobinan uusissa normisubeissa ole kunnon penkkejä, vaan tavalliset Grammerin kaupunkipenkit.


Ovatko Nobinan kaikki uudet Subbet (sekä oranssit että siniset) niinkuin samaa sarjaa? ja ovatko kuitenkin suurin osa sarjasta runkolinja-autoja?

----------


## Gulf

> Saisko nähdä kuvan siitä "HSL-kankaasta"? hyvä, kun näissäkin Subbeissa on kunnon penkit. Ne tuo Subbeihin mielestäni ylellisyyttä. Good job Scania!


Tilaaja saa sellaiset penkit kun haluaa. Jos Nobina tilaa korkeat ja pehmeät, niin he sellaiset saavat. Jos HelB tilaa kallellaan olevat kovat penkit, niin tapahtuu. Ei se autovalmistaja niitä määritä. 

Kangas lienee samaa kun HelBin runkoautoissa?

----------


## Akizz

> Tuupakassa näkyi uusia VDL Citea LLE-127 mallisia autoja:
> Pohjolan Liikenne 483, 488, 489
> 
> Nobina 1167
> 
> HelB 1920
> 
> Veho Ylästössä Setrat
> Korsisaari 149 ja Taksikuljetus 671-673. 
> ...


Mille linjoille nuo Pohjolan Liikenteen uudet VDL:t on menossa?

----------


## bernemi

> Mille linjoille nuo Pohjolan Liikenteen uudet VDL:t on menossa?


Olisiko linjoille 111, 113, 114 ja 124.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Olisiko linjoille 111, 113, 114 ja 124.


111, 113 ja 114 menee tosin HelB:lle syksyllä.

----------


## bernemi

> 111, 113 ja 114 menee tosin HelB:lle syksyllä.


Niin tosiaan, nyt tuli aivokatkos.

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Mille linjoille nuo Pohjolan Liikenteen uudet VDL:t on menossa?


Käsittääkseni Keravalle, ainakin osa?

----------


## Karosa

> Käsittääkseni Keravalle, ainakin osa?


Kukas näin on kertonut?

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Kukas näin on kertonut?


Muistin väärin, mun moka.

----------


## Bussipoika04

NF #1113 HSL-värinen Suburban 6x2 CNA-606

----------


## bernemi

HelB:n uusi Citea LLE-127 on rekisterinumeroltaan CMY-620.

----------


## Gulf

> HelB:n uusi Citea LLE-127 on rekisterinumeroltaan CMY-620.


Ja numero tälle on 1920

----------


## Ivecomies

Mites Pohjolan uusilla Yutongeilla menee? koska ne saapuu Suomeen? ei oo enää monta viikkoa jäljellä, kun meluisat VDL:t katoavat Leppävaaran katukuvasta ja tilalle tulee hiljaisia Yutongeja, joita ei voi olla näkemättä Leppävaarassa 12.8 alkaen. 🙂

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:13 ----------




> Mites Pohjolan uusilla Yutongeilla menee? koska ne saapuu Suomeen? ei oo enää monta viikkoa jäljellä, kun meluisat VDL:t katoavat Leppävaaran katukuvasta ja tilalle tulee hiljaisia Yutongeja, joita ei voi olla näkemättä Leppävaarassa 12.8 alkaen. 🙂


Ja onko Yutongilla jo suomalainen maahantuoja (kuten Yutong Finland tai joku)? ja jos on, niin missä sijaitsee Yutongin piha, jossa niitä PL:n uutukaisia voi bongata?

----------


## VolvoBussi91

> Mites Pohjolan uusilla Yutongeilla menee? koska ne saapuu Suomeen? ei oo enää monta viikkoa jäljellä, kun meluisat VDL:t katoavat Leppävaaran katukuvasta ja tilalle tulee hiljaisia Yutongeja, joita ei voi olla näkemättä Leppävaarassa 12.8 alkaen. 🙂
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:13 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Ja onko Yutongilla jo suomalainen maahantuoja (kuten Yutong Finland tai joku)? ja jos on, niin missä sijaitsee Yutongin piha, jossa niitä PL:n uutukaisia voi bongata?


Yutongin maahantuojan nimi on "Yutong Eurobus Scandinavia Ab Oy". Postiosoite merkattu Munkkiniemeen (c/o Revico Grant Thornton Oy PB 18, 00271 Helsinki). Bussien sijainneista en taas sitten ole varma.

----------


## Karosa

> Ja onko Yutongilla jo suomalainen maahantuoja (kuten Yutong Finland tai joku)? ja jos on, niin missä sijaitsee Yutongin piha, jossa niitä PL:n uutukaisia voi bongata?


Ei missään, odotat vain kiltisti siihen saakka kunnes ovat linjalla.

----------


## Bussipoika04

Nobinan HSL-väriset Suburban-telit 1111-1118:
1111 CNA-610
1112 CNA-607
1113 CNA-606
1114 CNA-605
1115 CNA-611
1116 CNA-612
1117 CNA-609
1118 CNA-608

Nobinan 1119:stä eteenpäin ovat runkolinja-väritteisiä, tässä siis koko sarja 1111-1118. Näissä on Grammerin tavalliset penkit.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Hakunilan varikolla runsaasti Nobinan uusia VDL Citeoita.

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Hakunilan varikolla runsaasti Nobinan uusia VDL Citeoita.


Hakunilassa on nyt kesällä myös autot 878-882, oletko varma, ettet sekottanut? #1167 uusi Citea LLE-127 on kyllä sielä jo.

----------


## bernemi

Tänään 29.7 näkyi tulevan Pohjolan Liikenteen uusia Yutongeja Pasilaan.
Itse näin autot 449-455.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tänään 29.7 näkyi tulevan Pohjolan Liikenteen uusia Yutongeja Pasilaan.
> Itse näin autot 449-455.


Mahtaakohan sarja alkaa tuosta 449:stä vai ehkä jo 444:stä? Joka tapauksessa PL:n fb-sivuilla näkyi #476 kuvassa, joka oli muuten otettu jo kolmisen kuukautta sitten Yutongin tehtaalla. 33 kpl mahtuu joukkoon 444 - 476, mutta toisaalta 476:n ei tarvitse olla sarjan viimeinen. Piakkoin nähnemme kokonaistilanteen.

----------


## bernemi

> Mahtaakohan sarja alkaa tuosta 449:stä vai ehkä jo 444:stä? Joka tapauksessa PL:n fb-sivuilla näkyi #476 kuvassa, joka oli muuten otettu jo kolmisen kuukautta sitten Yutongin tehtaalla. 33 kpl mahtuu joukkoon 444 - 476, mutta toisaalta 476:n ei tarvitse olla sarjan viimeinen. Piakkoin nähnemme kokonaistilanteen.


Omien tietojeni mukaan sarja alkaa numerosta 444.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Hakunilassa on nyt kesällä myös autot 878-882, oletko varma, ettet sekottanut? #1167 uusi Citea LLE-127 on kyllä sielä jo.


Näköhavainto bussista mutta osa saattoi olla vanhempaa sarjaa mutta osa oli uusia kun ei ollut rekisterikilpiäkään vielä.

----------


## Bussipoika04

NF #1128 (Oranssi Suburban 6x2) CNA-637 ja #1134 (Oranssi Suburban 6x2) CNA-645

----------


## Mokka

Setra S415LE Business

KS 139 BXK-548
KS 149 BXK-549

TK 671 BXK-550
TK 672 BXK-551
TK 673 BXK-552

Scania Citywide Suburban LE 6x2

HELB 1913-1919 CMY 613-619

VDL Citea LLE-127

HELB 1920-1933 CMY 620-633

----------


## Ivecomies

> Setra S415LE Business
> 
> KS 139 BXK-548
> KS 149 BXK-549
> 
> TK 671 BXK-550
> TK 672 BXK-551
> TK 673 BXK-552
> 
> ...


Kiva että saadaan Setrojakin HSL-alueelle. Tuleeko noi Taksikuljetuksen Setrat 544:lle Helbin Scalojen korvaajiksi?

----------


## huusmik

> Tuleeko noi Taksikuljetuksen Setrat 544:lle Helbin Scalojen korvaajiksi?


Ei, vaan linjoille 964, 965(B,K) ja 966.

----------


## Mokka

> Kiva että saadaan Setrojakin HSL-alueelle. Tuleeko noi Taksikuljetuksen Setrat 544:lle Helbin Scalojen korvaajiksi?





> Ei, vaan linjoille 964, 965(B,K) ja 966.


Juu Tuusulaan menee. Korsisaaren Setrat linjalle 961.

----------


## bussiauto

> Juu Tuusulaan menee. Korsisaaren Setrat linjalle 961.


Eli onko vain poikkeus että TK 671 on tänään 544:llä?

----------


## Mokka

> Eli onko vain poikkeus että TK 671 on tänään 544:llä?


Asiasta en sen enempää tiedä mutta en olisi yllättynyt jos tällä viikolla muinakin päivinä näkyisi Setroja. Vakituiseen ei kuitenkaan koska autot on A1 ja kalustovaatimus on A2 linjalla 544.

----------


## Ivecomies

Kun Setrahan on Mersun omistuksessa, niin onkohan noi uudet Setran laadultaan, luotettavuudeltaan sekä ajettavuudeltaan hyvin samanlaisia kuin Mersun Citarot? käsittääkseni Setran rattikin on täysin samanlainen kuin Mersuissa, jossa Mersun merkki on korvattu Setran logolla. Onko tietoa saako tota Setran 2-akselista Low Entry-mallia myös takaovella?

----------


## eemeli113

> Kun Setrahan on Mersun omistuksessa, niin onkohan noi uudet Setran laadultaan, luotettavuudeltaan sekä ajettavuudeltaan hyvin samanlaisia kuin Mersun Citarot? käsittääkseni Setran rattikin on täysin samanlainen kuin Mersuissa, jossa Mersun merkki on korvattu Setran logolla. Onko tietoa saako tota Setran 2-akselista Low Entry-mallia myös takaovella?


Setra ei ole Mersun omistuksessa vaan molemmat ovat EvoBus GmbH:n tavaramerkkejä. EvoBus:n omistaa puolestaan Daimler-konserni, joka omistaa myös Mercedeksen henkilöautovalmistuksen.

----------


## Bussipoika04

NF 1167 Citea LLE-127, CNM-186
NF 1168 Citea LLE-127, CNM-187
NF 1169 Citea LLE-127, CNM-188
NF 1170 Citea LLE-127, CNM-189
NF 1171 Citea LLE-127, CNM-190
NF 1172 Citea LLE-127, CNM-191

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Setra ei ole Mersun omistuksessa vaan molemmat ovat EvoBus GmbH:n tavaramerkkejä. EvoBus:n omistaa puolestaan Daimler-konserni, joka omistaa myös Mercedeksen henkilöautovalmistuksen.


Jep juurikin näin!  :Wink:

----------


## huusmik

PL 457 CMY-602 (https://m.facebook.com/pohjolanliike...49&__tn__=EH-R)

----------


## Makke93

Onko noihin Nobinan uusiin runkolinjasubeihin tulossa kaksiväriset ledikilvet kuten 550:n ja 560:n bussisarjoissa, vai onko kaksvärisyydestä luovuttu?

----------


## ttsirkia

> Onko noihin Nobinan uusiin runkolinjasubeihin tulossa kaksiväriset ledikilvet kuten 550:n ja 560:n bussisarjoissa, vai onko kaksvärisyydestä luovuttu?


Täsmälleen ottaen kilvet eivät ole kaksivärisiä, vaan vasen reuna on toteutettu RGB-ledein, joilla voidaan tuottaa mitä vain väriä. Tästä syystä nyt valkoisena näkyvä numero on merkittävästi himmeämpi kuin kokonaan yksivärisellä valkoisella leditekniikalla toteutettu kilpi.

Alun perin oli varmasti ideana hyödyntää noita värejä ja 550:llahan nähtiin aluksi punainen laatikko numeron taustalla, mutta siitä luovuttiin vähin äänin nopeasti, koska linjanumero näkyi umpisurkeasti.

----------


## Karosa

> Onko noihin Nobinan uusiin runkolinjasubeihin tulossa kaksiväriset ledikilvet kuten 550:n ja 560:n bussisarjoissa, vai onko kaksvärisyydestä luovuttu?


Ovat valkoisilla linjakilvillä, sillä tuota yhdistelmäkilpeä ei enää saa.

----------


## 8.6

> Ovat valkoisilla linjakilvillä, sillä tuota yhdistelmäkilpeä ei enää saa.


Harmi. Bussin tunnistaa pimeällä runkolinjabussiksi kaksivärisyyden ansiosta kauempaa kuin linjanumeron erottaa.

----------


## Mokka

Kaikki Nobinan runkolinja-autot ei kerkeä aloitukseen

https://www.hsl.fi/uutiset/2019/uusi...mennessa-17940

----------


## Pera

HelBin uudet Volvot tulee kans myöhässä?

----------


## kuukanko

> NF 1167 Citea LLE-127, CNM-186
> NF 1168 Citea LLE-127, CNM-187
> NF 1169 Citea LLE-127, CNM-188
> NF 1170 Citea LLE-127, CNM-189
> NF 1171 Citea LLE-127, CNM-190
> NF 1172 Citea LLE-127, CNM-191


Ainakin 1167:n ja 1168:n rekisterit ovat G-alkuisia, ne ovat GNM-186 ja GNM-187.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nobinan 1119:stä eteenpäin ovat runkolinja-väritteisiä, tässä siis koko sarja 1111-1118.


Aivan noin asia ei ole ainakaan värien osalta. Sininen #1133 esiintyy *tässä kuvassa*.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Kiinnitin huomiota että osassa nobinan uusissa subeissa oli pehmeät penkit ja osassa ns normaali

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kiinnitin huomiota että osassa nobinan uusissa subeissa oli pehmeät penkit ja osassa ns normaali


Pehmeäpenkkiset tästä uusimmasta hankintaerästä on ilmeisesti tarkoitettu runkolinjoille 200 ja 510. Runkolinja 200 aloittaa vasta vuonna 2020, siksi ilmeisesti joitakin oranssivalkoisia Suburbaneja on jopa teipattu sinisiksi tätä ylimenokautta varten? Siirtymäajalla sinisiksi teipattuja sitten näkee etenkin linjalla 235, joka on tämän 200:sen esiaste.

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Aivan noin asia ei ole ainakaan värien osalta. Sininen #1133 esiintyy *tässä kuvassa*.


Mutta penkit on taas runkovärityksessä  :Very Happy: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:00 ----------




> Ainakin 1167:n ja 1168:n rekisterit ovat G-alkuisia, ne ovat GNM-186 ja GNM-187.


Aivan tosi, olen vahingossa laittanut C-kirjaimen, kaikki muu oikein mutta tosiaan alkavat G-kirjaimella.  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> NF #1128 (Oranssi Suburban 6x2) CNA-637 ja #1134 (Oranssi Suburban 6x2) CNA-645


1128:aa en olekaan nähnyt, mutta ja iso mutta: sininen #1134 kantaakin tunnuksia CNH-322. *Kuva*. Nyt olisi "salapoliisille" töitä...  :Wink:

----------


## Bussipoika04

> 1128:aa en olekaan nähnyt, mutta ja iso mutta: sininen #1134 kantaakin tunnuksia CNH-322. *Kuva*. Nyt olisi "salapoliisille" töitä...


Rekkari vaihdettu samassa yhteydessä kun väritkin. Seisoi elokuun alussa oranssina Klovissa kilvin CNA-645.  :Very Happy:

----------


## kuukanko

> VDL Citea LLE-127
> 
> HELB 1920-1933 CMY 620-633


Näistä vain rekisteritunnukset CMY-620 .. CMY-627 näyttäisi olevan olemassa. Bussitutkan tietojen perusteella HelB:t 1811 - 1815 liikennöisivät HelBin voittamilla Espoon sisäisillä linjoilla, joten olisiko loput VDL-sarjasta tulossa vasta myöhemmin.

----------


## jiipeehoo

510-runkolinjalla näkyi taas 13.8.2019 monenlaista kalustoa. Suurinosa tietysti oikeaa runkolinjascaniaa, mutta seassa vihreää Vestiä, ja näin jopa yhden kaksiakselisen Volvo 8700 vanhoissa väreissä olevan linjalla. 400-sarjaa varmaankin.

----------


## aki

> 510-runkolinjalla näkyi taas 13.8.2019 monenlaista kalustoa. Suurinosa tietysti oikeaa runkolinjascaniaa, mutta seassa vihreää Vestiä, ja näin jopa yhden kaksiakselisen Volvo 8700 vanhoissa väreissä olevan linjalla. 400-sarjaa varmaankin.


Kuten on jo todettu, niin muuta kuin runkolinjakalustoa tulee tuolla näkymään elo-syyskuussa. HSL:n tiedotteen mukaan yhdeksän bussia on korvattu vanhemmilla autoilla siihen saakka kunnes loput runkolinjascaniat saapuvar syyskuun loppuun mennessä.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Kuten on jo todettu, niin muuta kuin runkolinjakalustoa tulee tuolla näkymään elo-syyskuussa. HSL:n tiedotteen mukaan yhdeksän bussia on korvattu vanhemmilla autoilla siihen saakka kunnes loput runkolinjascaniat saapuvar syyskuun loppuun mennessä.


Oisivatko Nobinan Vestit (ja ehkä myös Scalat 478-480) jo poistettu jos kaikki uudet Subbet olisivat saapuneet ajoissa niinkuin pitäisi? mitä olen ite nyt nähnyt niitä Vestejä 235:sella, niin ainakin muutaman auto vaikuttaa olevan ihan karseassa kunnossa ja loppuunajettuja. Taitaa Scanian toimituksen viivästyminen olla ehkä ainoa syy miksei ne ole vielä poistettu...

----------


## aki

> Oisivatko Nobinan Vestit (ja ehkä myös Scalat 478-480) jo poistettu jos kaikki uudet Subbet olisivat saapuneet ajoissa niinkuin pitäisi? mitä olen ite nyt nähnyt niitä Vestejä 235:sella, niin ainakin muutaman auto vaikuttaa olevan ihan karseassa kunnossa ja loppuunajettuja. Taitaa Scanian toimituksen viivästyminen olla ehkä ainoa syy miksei ne ole vielä poistettu...


jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt, niin muutama Vesti tulee jäämään jäljelle ilmeisesti Hakunilaan/Roihupeltoon.

----------


## JT

Eilen illalla kun tutkin Bussitutkan dataa niin sen perusteella Nobinalla olisi 32 kpl uusia busseja toimittamatta tai käymättä vielä linjalla. Eli tuota luokkaa on tällä hetkellä sellaisia autoja, jotka kaiken järjen mukaan menisivät poistoon myöhemmin - tosin näistä täytyy jättää jokunen vara-autoiksi uusiin vuodenvaihteessa alkaviin sopimuksiin elleivät vara-autotkin tule uusina.

----------


## Noksu

> NF #1134 (Oranssi Suburban 6x2) CNA-645


CNA-645 on nykyään numerolla 1158, näin sen tänään linjalla 510.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt, niin muutama Vesti tulee jäämään jäljelle ilmeisesti Hakunilaan/Roihupeltoon.


Vesteistä jäävät ajoon 1, 3 ja 13...

----------


## kuukanko

> OTaitaa Scanian toimituksen viivästyminen olla ehkä ainoa syy miksei ne ole vielä poistettu...


Minä olen käsittänyt, että Scanian ja Volvon toimitukset eivät ole viivästyneet, vaan busseja tilanneilla on jo tilatessa ollut tiedossa, mitkä uusista eivät ehdi syysliikenteen aloitukseen (ja PL ainakin on tehnyt sitten Volvon kanssa diilin sijaisautoista). Sekä Volvon että VDL:n myyjät kertoivat alkuvuodesta, että Euroopan kaupunkibussimarkkinat ovat ylikuumentuneet suuren kysynnän vuoksi ja toimitusajat ovat siksi kasvaneet, joten HSL:n käyttämä n. 8 kk kilpailun ratkaisemisesta sopimuksen alkuun ei enää aina riitä uusien saamiseksi heti alusta lähtien.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Minä olen käsittänyt, että Scanian ja Volvon toimitukset eivät ole viivästyneet, vaan busseja tilanneilla on jo tilatessa ollut tiedossa, mitkä uusista eivät ehdi syysliikenteen aloitukseen (ja PL ainakin on tehnyt sitten Volvon kanssa diilin sijaisautoista). Sekä Volvon että VDL:n myyjät kertoivat alkuvuodesta, että Euroopan kaupunkibussimarkkinat ovat ylikuumentuneet suuren kysynnän vuoksi ja toimitusajat ovat siksi kasvaneet, joten HSL:n käyttämä n. 8 kk kilpailun ratkaisemisesta sopimuksen alkuun ei enää aina riitä uusien saamiseksi heti alusta lähtien.


Myydäänkö noita Transdevin entisiä Volvoja sit eteenpäin heti kun PL saa uudet Volvonsa?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Muutama HSL-sinivalkoinen Scania Citywide Suburban (kolmiakselinen) rekisteritunnuksineen:

NOF 1122 CNH-367
NOF 1126 IOJ-333
NOF 1129 CNH-365
NOF 1132 CNH-334

Kaikki havaitsin (ja kuvasin) tänään 24.8. kaupallisessa liikenteessä. Näistä yksikään ei tainnut ehtiä ajoon syysliikenteen aloituspäivään 12.8. mennessä. Tämä nelikko lienee tullut ajoon noin viikon sisällä, joku ehkä vähän ylikin viikko sitten.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Lisätään yllä olevaan listaan vielä yksi nobinalainen Scania Citywide LE Suburban -teli:

NOF 1123 CNH-366

Tästä on siis varma liikennehavainto *linjalta 322*.

----------


## aki

30.8

Linjalla 311 oli Nobinan 1119, pehmeäpenkkinen subi.

----------


## jiipeehoo

27.8. Nobina 1123 linjalla 321 ja 28.8. 1124 345. Molemmat pehmeäpenkkisiä subeja.

----------


## Ivecomies

> 27.8. Nobina 1123 linjalla 321 ja 28.8. 1124 345. Molemmat pehmeäpenkkisiä subeja.


Eiks noi ole molemmat Köysikujan varikon linjoja? mielenkiintoista että Kloviin meneviä Subbeja on nyt alkanut näkymään Vihdintien linjoilla, jotka ajetaan todennäköisesti Köysikujalta.

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Eiks noi ole molemmat Köysikujan varikon linjoja? mielenkiintoista että Kloviin meneviä Subbeja on nyt alkanut näkymään Vihdintien linjoilla, jotka ajetaan todennäköisesti Köysikujalta.


1111-1126 ovat Köysikujan autoja ja vakioina Vihdintiellä sekä Myyrmäessä. 1111-1118 om grammerin penkeillä ja 1119-1126 ovat korkeselkänojasilla penkeillä.

----------


## Ivecomies

> 1111-1126 ovat Köysikujan autoja ja vakioina Vihdintiellä sekä Myyrmäessä. 1111-1118 om grammerin penkeillä ja 1119-1126 ovat korkeselkänojasilla penkeillä.


Montako Runkolinja-Subbea Nobinalla on vielä saamatta?

----------


## Wreith

> 1111-1126 ovat Köysikujan autoja ja vakioina Vihdintiellä sekä Myyrmäessä. 1111-1118 om grammerin penkeillä ja 1119-1126 ovat korkeselkänojasilla penkeillä.


tuon 1119-1166 sarjan scaniat eroavat aika paljon tuosta 1111-1118 sarjasta mm. sisätiloissa on noita lukuvaloja ja stop-nappeja yläpaneelissa sekä nuo pehmeät korkeselkänojaiset penkit. Ulkopuolella Scania logot ovat eri kohdissa, etuoven koko taitaa olla hieman suurempi ja yläpuolella on ulkovalo, sekä keskioven sijainti on hieman edempänä. Onko nämä kuitenki rakennettu samalla tehtaalla vai tuliko tämä 1111-1118 sarja jostakin muualta kuin puolasta?

Ja pahoittelut jos tästä on jo keskusteltu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ivecomies

> tuon 1119-1166 sarjan scaniat eroavat aika paljon tuosta 1111-1118 sarjasta mm. sisätiloissa on noita lukuvaloja ja stop-nappeja yläpaneelissa sekä nuo pehmeät korkeselkänojaiset penkit. Ulkopuolella Scania logot ovat eri kohdissa, etuoven koko taitaa olla hieman suurempi ja yläpuolella on ulkovalo, sekä keskioven sijainti on hieman edempänä. Onko nämä kuitenki rakennettu samalla tehtaalla vai tuliko tämä 1111-1118 sarja jostakin muualta kuin puolasta?
> 
> Ja pahoittelut jos tästä on jo keskusteltu


En oo varma miten Scanian Lahden tehtaalla menee nyt, mut suurin osa Suburbaneista tehdään Puolassa. Joten eiköhän ne kaikki ole puolalaisia...

----------


## antsa

Jos oikein näin niin nuo Nobinat 1111-1118 tehtiin Lahdessa. Samaan aikaan ku Helbin 1913-1919.

----------


## Noksu

NF 1119:n rekkari on CNH-335.

----------


## Zambo

> tuon 1119-1166 sarjan scaniat eroavat aika paljon tuosta 1111-1118 sarjasta mm. sisätiloissa on noita lukuvaloja ja stop-nappeja yläpaneelissa sekä nuo pehmeät korkeselkänojaiset penkit. Ulkopuolella Scania logot ovat eri kohdissa, etuoven koko taitaa olla hieman suurempi ja yläpuolella on ulkovalo, sekä keskioven sijainti on hieman edempänä. Onko nämä kuitenki rakennettu samalla tehtaalla vai tuliko tämä 1111-1118 sarja jostakin muualta kuin puolasta?
> 
> Ja pahoittelut jos tästä on jo keskusteltu


Olisiko paremmin varustelluissa autoissa otettu huomioon, että autot voidaan tarvittaessa siirtää konsernin sisällä esim. Ruotsiin.

----------


## Wreith

Okei, kiitoksia vastauksista!

----------


## Ivecomies

> Olisiko paremmin varustelluissa autoissa otettu huomioon, että autot voidaan tarvittaessa siirtää konsernin sisällä esim. Ruotsiin.


Se jää sit nähtäväksi tuleeko noita turistipenkkejä myös Nobinan muihin uusiin busseihin kuten VDL, Mersu, Iveco, Volvo jne. Tai vaikka Pätkä-Subbeihin, joita kovasti odotankin Nobinan hankkivan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:29 ----------




> Olisiko paremmin varustelluissa autoissa otettu huomioon, että autot voidaan tarvittaessa siirtää konsernin sisällä esim. Ruotsiin.


Onko muuten näin, että Ruotsissa myös paikkureiden pitää olla varustettu turvavöillä? ainakin monissa Tukholman paikkureissa on korkeaselkänojaiset penkit vöillä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 1111-1126 ovat Köysikujan autoja ja vakioina Vihdintiellä sekä Myyrmäessä.


Onkohan #1126 kuitenkin, jos ei muuten niin ehkä väliaikaisesti, jonkun itäisemmän varikon kalustoa? Havainnot autosta kuitenkin tuppaavat olemaan toisaalta Itä-Helsingin, toisaalta Itä- ja Koillis-Vantaan suunnalta.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Onkohan #1126 kuitenkin, jos ei muuten niin ehkä väliaikaisesti, jonkun itäisemmän varikon kalustoa? Havainnot autosta kuitenkin tuppaavat olemaan toisaalta Itä-Helsingin, toisaalta Itä- ja Koillis-Vantaan suunnalta.


1126 on Hakunilan auto.

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Onkohan #1126 kuitenkin, jos ei muuten niin ehkä väliaikaisesti, jonkun itäisemmän varikon kalustoa? Havainnot autosta kuitenkin tuppaavat olemaan toisaalta Itä-Helsingin, toisaalta Itä- ja Koillis-Vantaan suunnalta.


Äääh ajatuskatkos.... 1124 on viimenen Köysikujan Suburban. Kirjoitin tuon kiireessä, enkä tarkistanut.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Olisiko paremmin varustelluissa autoissa otettu huomioon, että autot voidaan tarvittaessa siirtää konsernin sisällä esim. Ruotsiin.


 Puhut asiaa Zambo. 
Sen takia autoihin tuli " väärälle puolelle" linjakilvet, joka taas on Hsln vaatimus osana Nordic Bus - hanketta.

----------


## bussitietäjä

NF 1125 rekkari on IOJ-332.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Äääh ajatuskatkos.... 1124 on viimenen Köysikujan Suburban. Kirjoitin tuon kiireessä, enkä tarkistanut.


Onko muuten niin, että osa linjan 235 liikenteestä hoidetaan Köysikujan kalustolla? Tänään näkyi #1121 sillä linjalla. *Kuva*.

----------


## JT

> Onko muuten niin, että osa linjan 235 liikenteestä hoidetaan Köysikujan kalustolla? Tänään näkyi #1121 sillä linjalla. *Kuva*.


On mahdollista. Mutta on myös täysin normaalia, että kalustoa silloin tällöin vaihdetaan päittäin Köysikujan ja Klovin välillä. Onhan Köysikuja siis sivutoimipiste Klovin alaisuudessa.

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Onko muuten niin, että osa linjan 235 liikenteestä hoidetaan Köysikujan kalustolla? Tänään näkyi #1121 sillä linjalla. *Kuva*.


Tuskin. Lienee auto lainassa Köysikujalta.

----------


## vristo

> Tuskin. Lienee auto lainassa Köysikujalta.


Onko mahdollista, että linjoilla 235, 321 ja 322  yhteisiä autokiertoja? Tällainen kierrätys on täysin normaalia HSL-bussilinjoilla.

----------


## bernemi

> Onko mahdollista, että linjoilla 235, 321 ja 322  yhteisiä autokiertoja? Tällainen kierrätys on täysin normaalia HSL-bussilinjoilla.


Tällä hetkellä 235 ei kierrä päätepysäkeillään muiden linjojen kanssa. Ajetaan kokonaan klovista,

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mutta on myös täysin normaalia, että kalustoa silloin tällöin vaihdetaan päittäin Köysikujan ja Klovin välillä. Onhan Köysikuja siis sivutoimipiste Klovin alaisuudessa.


Tämä taitaa olla todennäköisin syy siihen, miksi esimerkkini mukaisia kalustosijoituksia nähdään aika ajoin.

----------


## Ivecomies

Ovatko muuten Nobinan kaikki runkolinjapenkityksellä varustetut Subbet saamassa runkolinjavärityksen kunhan linja 235 muuttuu runkolinja 200:seks? ja montako autoa Nobinalla on vielä saamatta?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Foorumilla ei liene mainintaa siitä, että NOF #1131:n rekisteritunnus on IOJ-331. Auto on ollut liikenteessä vajaan viikon kaiketi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

NOF #1128:n rekisteritunnus on CNA-676.

----------


## Bussipoika04

TLL #10 (sähkö VDL) BXU-156

https://www.facebook.com/43792149993...9179999809683/

----------


## Rattivaunu

Nobina #1153:n rekisteritunnus on CNA-682.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Nobina #1154:n rekisteritunnus on CNS-330. *Kuva*.

----------


## Melamies

> Nobina #1154:n rekisteritunnus on CNS-330. *Kuva*.


Kuva on hyvä esimerkki syksyn hienosta valosta ja värimaailmasta. Keväällä otettuna sama kuva olisi ollut värisävyiltään tympeän haalea.

----------


## Ivecomies

Osaako muuten kukaan sanoa että mistä se Pohjolan liikenteen Yutongeissa oleva ratti on peräisin? se niiden kolmipuolainen ohjauspyörä on jotenkin tutun näköinen, muistaakseni olen nähnyt sen kyseisen ratin jossain muissakin busseissa, en tosin muista missä. Vai onko se jokin "yleisratti" mitä monet bussinvalmistajat käyttää? en oo ihan varma, mut se Yutongin kolmipuolainen ohjauspyörä on jotenkin tutun näköinen jostain muusta bussista. En muista missä olen sen kyseisen ratin aiemmin nähnyt, mut jossain.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Osaako muuten kukaan sanoa että mistä se Pohjolan liikenteen Yutongeissa oleva ratti on peräisin? se niiden kolmipuolainen ohjauspyörä on jotenkin tutun näköinen, muistaakseni olen nähnyt sen kyseisen ratin jossain muissakin busseissa, en tosin muista missä. Vai onko se jokin "yleisratti" mitä monet bussinvalmistajat käyttää? en oo ihan varma, mut se Yutongin kolmipuolainen ohjauspyörä on jotenkin tutun näköinen jostain muusta bussista. En muista missä olen sen kyseisen ratin aiemmin nähnyt, mut jossain.


Anderssonin Golden Dragoneissa oli ainakin hyvin samantyyppinen ratti.

----------


## VolvoBussi91

> Osaako muuten kukaan sanoa että mistä se Pohjolan liikenteen Yutongeissa oleva ratti on peräisin? se niiden kolmipuolainen ohjauspyörä on jotenkin tutun näköinen, muistaakseni olen nähnyt sen kyseisen ratin jossain muissakin busseissa, en tosin muista missä. Vai onko se jokin "yleisratti" mitä monet bussinvalmistajat käyttää? en oo ihan varma, mut se Yutongin kolmipuolainen ohjauspyörä on jotenkin tutun näköinen jostain muusta bussista. En muista missä olen sen kyseisen ratin aiemmin nähnyt, mut jossain.


Yutong E12:n ohjaamo on ACTIA:n valmistama.
http://www.actiapolska.pl/produkty/p...ter/152-podium

----------


## Rattivaunu

Nobina #1164 = CNA-683

Nobina #1145 = CNS-328

Eipä näkynyt kumpaakaan tutkassa.

Kuvia *täällä*. Myös muita kuvia samassa kansiossa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> TLL #10 (sähkö VDL) BXU-156
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/43792149993...9179999809683/


Lisätään myös tähän ketjuun, että TLL #11 on nyt todettu olevan rekisterissä (BXU-155) ja se on päässyt liikenteeseenkin tienaamaan. *Kuva*.

----------


## bernemi

Nobina 1149 (Runkolinja-Suburban) on liikenteessä linjalla 510. Rekisterinro CNS-350.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Nobina #1146:n rekisteritunnus on CNS-329 ja #1148:n CNS-356.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Nobina #1144:n rekisteritunnus on CNS-354.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Nobina #1151:n rekisteritunnus on CNS-372.

----------


## bernemi

Tammelundilla myös uusia VDL Citea LLE-127 autoja, jotka ajavat linjalla 16.
Autojen numerot 12-14.
Auton 13 rekisterinumero on JLJ-151.

----------


## Bussipoika04

NF 1144 (Oranssi Suburban) on rekisterinumeroltaan CNS-354.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> NF 1144 (Oranssi Suburban) on rekisterinumeroltaan CNS-354.


Eli ei muutosta tämän ketjun viestin #214 tilanteeseen nähden.  :Cool:

----------


## VolvoBussi91

Pakko sanoa, että noilla uusilla PL:n Volvoilla on kyllä ilo matkustaa. Todella tasainen ja pehmeä kyyti.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Pakko sanoa, että noilla uusilla PL:n Volvoilla on kyllä ilo matkustaa. Todella tasainen ja pehmeä kyyti.


Onko niissä paljon eroa firman vanhempiin, elokuussa 2016 tulleisiin teleihin?

----------


## VolvoBussi91

> Onko niissä paljon eroa firman vanhempiin, elokuussa 2016 tulleisiin teleihin?


Sisäosa on muotoiltu uudelleen, modernin näköinen. Ovet ovat espanjalaisen MASATS:in valmistamat, toimii ihan näppärästi. Penkit tosin samat kuin vuoden 2016 Volvoissa (Ster 8MV).

En tosin rupenut vertailemaan vuoden 2016 Volvoihin, mutta hyvin kulkevat.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Nobina #1135:n rekisteritunnus on NLX-561.

----------


## Ivecomies

Kuinka monta Nobinan Suburbania sarjasta 1119-1166 eivät saa oranssia väriä ylleen, kun 235 muuttuu Runkolinjaksi 200?

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Kuinka monta Nobinan Suburbania sarjasta 1119-1166 eivät saa oranssia väriä ylleen, kun 235 muuttuu Runkolinjaksi 200?


Uskon että ainakin #1125 ja #1126 pysyvät Hakunilan autoina ja siten eivät saa Runkolinja väritystä.

----------


## Wreith

> Uskon että ainakin #1125 ja #1126 pysyvät Hakunilan autoina ja siten eivät saa Runkolinja väritystä.


Lähtökohtaisesti ne autot, joissa on HSL kangas nobinan kainkaiden sijaan oli tarkoitus värjätä Runkolinja väreihin. Voihan se olla, että lopulta muutama auto jätetään siniseksi.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Lähtökohtaisesti ne autot, joissa on HSL kangas nobinan kainkaiden sijaan oli tarkoitus värjätä Runkolinja väreihin. Voihan se olla, että lopulta muutama auto jätetään siniseksi.


Onko 1119-1166 sarjassa joitain autoja, joissa on Nobinan penkkikangas?

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Lähtökohtaisesti ne autot, joissa on HSL kangas nobinan kainkaiden sijaan oli tarkoitus värjätä Runkolinja väreihin. Voihan se olla, että lopulta muutama auto jätetään siniseksi.


Kyllä näissä Hakunilan Subeissakin on HSL kangas, vaikka esim HelB käytti tätä kangasta ainakin vuoteen 2016.

----------


## Wreith

> Kyllä näissä Hakunilan Subeissakin on HSL kangas, vaikka esim HelB käytti tätä kangasta ainakin vuoteen 2016.


Sen tiedän kyllä. En vain näe miksi ne jäisi hakunilaan. Helbillä ei ollut virallisesti omia kankaita tuona aikana mikä todnäk johti hsl kankaan käyttöön. Poikkeuksia ovat mm VDL:t 1543-48, sekä 11xx-1300 scalat sekä aikaisemmat volvo 8900:t

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:06 ----------




> Onko 1119-1166 sarjassa joitain autoja, joissa on Nobinan penkkikangas?


Ei ole ei.......

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Sen tiedän kyllä. En vain näe miksi ne jäisi hakunilaan.


Eikö nämä #1125 ja #1126 hankittu nimenomaan Lahdenväylän seutulinjoille? Tästä oli puhettakin joskus foorumilla, mutta paremmin tietävä korjatkoon.

----------


## bernemi

> Eikö nämä #1125 ja #1126 hankittu nimenomaan Lahdenväylän seutulinjoille? Tästä oli puhettakin joskus foorumilla, mutta paremmin tietävä korjatkoon.


Kyllä nämä 1125 ja 1126 ihan Lahdenväylän autoja ovat.

----------


## Wreith

> Kyllä nämä 1125 ja 1126 ihan Lahdenväylän autoja ovat.


Asia selvä. Näköjään sitä oppii jotakin uutta.

----------


## LimoSWN

Ei ole vielä mitään hsl kangasta. Kyllä se ihan vain on Nobinan tilaama kangas. https://www.camirafabrics.com/en/fabrics/bus-and-coach

----------

